# About to Watch Pelleas et Melisande Pierre Boulez



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love Debussy, so I'm very excited. I'll report back, and in-between!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love Debussy, so I'm very excited. I'll report back, and in-between!
> 
> :tiphat:


Is your friend also going, the one from Don Giovanni?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm watching on youtube actually, so no, it's a private viewing in the comfort of my home, !

Nothing ever became of that girl, she didn't make me feel like she was very interested, so I didn't pursue, even though she accepted a lunch invitation, I never followed up because I just didn't feel a connection on a friend or girlfriend level.

Oh well, at least I am trying!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Opera was very cool, loved the music. Probably my favorite opera i've seen so far.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Opera was very cool, loved the music. Probably my favorite opera i've seen so far.


Long way to go Captain......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Long way to go Captain......


Why do you say that? It was eerie the entire time..I liked the suspense.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why do you say that? It was eerie the entire time..I liked the suspense.


I mean no harm, just so much more opera to discover Captain.:angel:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Opera was very cool, loved the music. Probably my favorite opera i've seen so far.


I've always liked it except for the scene with the doctor. It is very strange. There's a live video of it with Gardiner conducting somewhere in France where it's as if the whole thing is a dream, a hallucination. I've always thought that was a good way of approaching it.

Such a shame that there aren't more operas like this from Debussy. The Martyrdom of St Sebastian is not my cup of tea -- ruined for me by a hammy and intrusive narrator role.

The opera that people say is like it is Parsifal, but Parsifal is what it is, you know, it isn't as oneiric as Pelleas.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Another point which I only just remembered. In Nike Wagner's book she describes a production of Parsifal by, I think, Robert Wilson. I think she said it was in Hamburg. 

Anyway the key idea was that all the characters are completely isolated and trapped in their own private worlds. Guernemanz trapped in his stories about the past, Amfortas in his pain, Kundry in some idea of service I suppose etc.

Anyway I think this would be a excellent way for Pelleas. And it maybe here that there's an interesting point in common between the two pieces.


----------

